# EGF



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

i know this is the muscle research forum and they don't sell it but i figured it's probably the best place, if not feel free to move it.

does anyone know aaaanything about EGF (epidermal growth factor) i've looked it up and can't really understand the science of it and how it'd relate to bodybuilding. so anyone know how it'd be used in bodybuilding as i've come across it a few times.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Epidermal growth factor or EGF is a growth factor that plays an important role in the regulation of cell growth, proliferation and differentiation. Human EGF is a 6045 Da protein with 53 amino acid residues and three intramolecular disulfide bonds[1]

EGF acts by binding with high affinity to epidermal growth factor receptor (EGFR) on the cell surface and stimulating the intrinsic protein-tyrosine kinase activity of the receptor. The tyrosine kinase activity in turn initiates a signal transduction cascade which results in a variety of biochemical changes within the cell - a rise in intracellular calcium levels, increased glycolysis and protein synthesis, and increases in the expression of certain genes including the gene for EGFR - that ultimately lead to DNA synthesis and cell proliferation. [1]

Beats me mate, the only thing I got out of that is the increased glycolysis and protein synthesis.

That would increase ATP which would probably give better energy output for anaerobic (resistance) training and probably aerobic benefits too.

Do a search on glycolysis, that is a fun read.


----------

